# Lillie the GP is AMAZING



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Well once again I must brag on my little monster. Lillie our GP is ABSOLUTELY AMAZING. She is 4 months old today and already is doing an amazing job. She never barks unless I tell her to speak or when strangers are around HER goats without me. 

Well tonight as I was checking all my emails and computer stuff I hear a dog barking. Then I realize the dog is fairly close.....and then it dawns on me that :wallbang: DUH its OURS! So I look outside and she is staring at the road barking her head off. (We live on a fairly quiet road, not a lot of traffic) So I put shoes on and run to the pen and she is still going crazy barking....I check on goats, they are fine....I never did see what it was, but I praised her because I know she saw something...just because I didn't see it doesn't mean it wasn't there. So I praised her and came inside knowing she did a great job regardless of what it was, and whatever it was must have gone away because I haven't heard her bark since. :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What a good dog..........she probably scared it off....... :hi5: :clap:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

What a good girl!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww....good girl! :stars:


----------

